# Another soap sweating ?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

My soap is sweating! I need to wrap my soap tonight. How long does it take soap to stop sweating?

I turned the a/c on to 68 in my soap house. I turned a strong fan on, that is blowing on the soap. 

I am wrapping with the gusseted cello bags, with a few holes punched in the bags and my soap is slimy
Ugh! 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

How long has the soap been curing?

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've only ever had soap sweat at the outdoor market on very hot/humid days. The a/c and fan should help.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to use a little salt in my soap formula because I understood it helped make the soap harder. It also made it sweat when the humidity got high. I don't use it anymore and I have only had a few sweat when it was raining. I turn on the ceiling fan and the oscillating fan when it is damp though in the soap kitchen.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I think it can make a difference on what kind of salt you used.. I made some once and used the wrong kind and it sweated like crazy and never made it again.. sorry can't help.. did you use full liquid recipe? or discount.. 
Barb


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

The soap that is sweating the worst was made in the first week of March. So it is a full 8 to 9 weeks old on the drying rack this whole time.

It is a full amount of goat milk for my recipe. I only discount the milk when I am in a rush for the soap to cure....which I wasn't in March. I did taste it and it is oily but it did not taste bad or zap me.

After 2 hours of the fan and a/c on I could tell a difference but it was not dry. 
Also we have had a sever thunder storm with lots of lighting move through, so I was not going outside until it passed over. So I am gone to wrap my soap. 

I have a tea towel, what if I wipe the soap off with that? It does not have fuzz and isn't terry cloth.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Boy, I guess I would only wrap a few bars to see what happens... I just hate replacing labels.. Hope it stops for you... Barb


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh Amanda.. tis the problem of living in the humid south!! Mine does that all the time... drives me crazy. 
Some of mine will sweat even in the wrappers.. ruins labels.. and I have to eventually rerap. 

I have every reason to believe it is the weather.. give it a few days to change.. and I am sure it will dry.


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks y'all!

Rett, I am leaving in a few minutes ...head for Canton! Sweety --- I am nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof! I was up until 3am wrapping. I am just making do with this sweating. It is not all that bad today, but I do have the a/c and fan on. 

I feel like I am having to move half my house just to goto Canton!
wish me luck, 
Amanda Lee


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Good luck. Should be a great day by the looks of the weather.

Be sure to let us know how you did. I am sure you will do great!!!


----------

